# Need In-Ear Earphones with Mic, Between Rs500-Rs1000 for Xperia M



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 28, 2013)

Xperia budget phones come with cr@ppy earphones.
Can anyone recommend me a good in ear earphone with mic for handsfree talking.
I will be buying from online stores like Flipkart,Infibeam,eBay etc etc ONLY
Budget Rs 500-999

CAn i trust this-Sennheiser-CX500 for Rs400/-
*www.ebay.in/itm/Sennheiser-CX500-W...ies&hash=item3385e267fd&_uhb=1#ht_3364wt_1271

It says the earphone is OEM and thats why its cheap. How does an original version an OEM version differ?

And can you guys gimme your opinion on this-
Sony MDR EX510ap Rs 550/-
*www.ebay.in/itm/100-original-Sony-...ies&hash=item4176b2735e&_uhb=1#ht_4736wt_1037
SOny MH 750 Rs 440/-
*www.ebay.in/itm/SONY-MH750-Handsfr...ies&hash=item1e7f765a8e&_uhb=1#ht_7417wt_1044

Sony MH-Ex300Ap Rs 700/-
*www.ebay.in/itm/ORIGINAL-SONY-Mh-E...ies&hash=item2c71a848e9&_uhb=1#ht_6762wt_1271

Skullcandy Ink'D 2 Rs 550/-

*www.ebay.in/itm/Skullcandy-Inkd-2-Black-w-Mic-SUPREME-SOUND-Inkd-inkd-with-mic-/251343883923?pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item3a85434e93&_uhb=1


----------



## moniker (Sep 28, 2013)

By OEM they mean that they aren't Sennheiser and are looking to mislead people who aren't aware of it.  It's just a euphemism for fake! 

Not sure if third party earphones with Mic work with Android phones,  the Mic might not work. Better do some research on that before buying.


----------

